# The BEST videos out there...



## Dvoigt

I just wanted to plug the best wood working videos out there right now. They are on thewoodwhisper.com site. He has an awesome selection of free video as well as a membership portion. 

These are all high production value video's that go in depth into the how too's. I can't even watch the 30 minute shows on TV anymore because of all the steps they leave out. I even have a hard time with my beloved Woodworks videos, because how much woodworking can you really cram into 30 minutes (minus commercials). Marc takes you all the way through from start to finish and shows you the mistakes he makes and how to correct them, which is the best part of all! I always said I would have liked to see a video of Norm's outtakes.

I became a pay member last year, and have really enjoyed the detailed and fun videos. I hate to pay for memberships, but with the lack of any real quality shows on the subject, this was really a no brainer.

If you do sign up and you go though my affiliate link, I'll paypal you $10 as a bonus if you purchase a 6 month or longer membership. If that isn't for you his free videos will keep you busy for a very long time!

Let me know if have any questions about what he offers and I'll give you my honest answer!

Thanks!
Derek


----------



## del schisler

*just another best video's out their Bob Neil*



Dvoigt said:


> I just wanted to plug the best wood working videos out there right now. They are on thewoodwhisper.com site. He has an awesome selection of free video as well as a membership portion.
> 
> These are all high production value video's that go in depth into the how too's. I can't even watch the 30 minute shows on TV anymore because of all the steps they leave out. I even have a hard time with my beloved Woodworks videos, because how much woodworking can you really cram into 30 minutes (minus commercials). Marc takes you all the way through from start to finish and shows you the mistakes he makes and how to correct them, which is the best part of all! I always said I would have liked to see a video of Norm's outtakes.
> 
> I became a pay member last year, and have really enjoyed the detailed and fun videos. I hate to pay for memberships, but with the lack of any real quality shows on the subject, this was really a no brainer.
> 
> If you do sign up and you go though my affiliate link, I'll paypal you $10 as a bonus if you purchase a 6 month or longer membership. If that isn't for you his free videos will keep you busy for a very long time!
> 
> Let me know if have any questions about what he offers and I'll give you my honest answer!
> 
> Thanks!
> Derek


Here is another best video's out their Charles Neil the link no member ship here . I guess a hijack here sorry for the post but their are good http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=InTheWorkshop#g/u


----------



## mdntrdr

del schisler said:


> Here is another best video's out their Bob Neil the link no member ship here . I guess a hijack here sorry for the post but their are good http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=InTheWorkshop#g/u


 
Is he related to Charles? :stuart:


----------



## woodnthings

*That would be Billybob Neil*

And his sister Shiskabob Neil. Billy makes the beer, Shiska makes the beef and Charles makes the furniture. 
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=InTheWorkshop#g/u
This thread is Charles Neil's site, no bob to it, just him weavin' and dodgen'  bill


----------



## del schisler

mdntrdr said:


> Is he related to Charles? :stuart:


Thanks i don't know where in the hell i got bob. It is charles


----------



## Visions

The Wood Whisperer and Charles Neil both make excellent videos. They actually did a collaboration video set at one pint, with both making a chest of drawers in their own style. Definitely worth watching both of them! 
TWW does make awesome videos, but I like Charles a bit more. But I do watch both of them.

I highly recommend Charles' "Mastering Woodworking" paid video series. He gets much more in depth and covers more advanced topics than he does in his YouTube videos. 
http://www.cn-woodworking.com
This is a link to Charles' page. It's worth having a look at, as he has a ton of pictures there of many past projects, as well as all his videos, his store, and the Mastering Woodworking paid section as well.

One last note, if you haven't used Charles' blotch control, you need to! It's the best pre-treatment in finishing right now, nothing else comes close.

(sorry for the thread hi-jack)
Wayne


----------



## Dvoigt

Funny you should post this, I was just going to mention that they had done the chest of draws video series together. But honestly I found myself dosing off in Charles video. I find Marc super entertaining and he hold my attention (for the most part) and he has some super high resolution videos, like 400-600 meg files.

I don't fault anyone for not wanting to pay a memebership fee... I certainly didn't want to pay it but I felt that I reached my limit of what I could absorb in 5-10 minute free videos on you tube and I really wanted to dig deep into 1 specific project and do it from start to finish each step of the way. Being a Guild member you get 3 projects a year done like this, plus access to all of the past ones. For me it was all about trying to go take my skills to the next level and this made sense, but it may not for everyone. We can still be friends if you aren't a member


----------



## Visions

Wow, you and I must be opposites as far as what keeps our attention, as I have often dozed off during Mark's (TWW) videos, but never Charles'.

But Like I said before, I do watch both of them and they're both very talented and make good videos. Charles could definitely use a better camera with more resolution, but he still does ok. 

I plan to keep my membership going on both sites, just too much info not to watch!

I too would love to see Norm's out takes. That's half the reason I never watch him anymore, he NEVER messes up anything. Kinda makes you feel inferior watching someone who does everything perfect on the first shot. I know that don't happen in my shop!:laughing: Even if they just showed some out-takes at the end of the show it would be better, but the "perfect for TV" stuff just doesn't interest me when guys like TWW and C. Neil make "real" shows with so much more content.
That and I have never seen anyone build a high-boy in a half hour either! (Norm)

Wayne


----------



## DannyT

what happened to neil and bob


----------



## abetrman

These have been very helpful videos. I have learned some useful things from them. Plus he is not boring which helps.


----------

